# Parkour



## Tim Major (Feb 25, 2010)

[youtube]WEeqHj3Nj2c&feature=fvw[/youtube]

There was an episode on top gear over a year ago now, and I just remembered it, so I went looking for it. This is what they had in it. What do you think? I do a lot of random stunts, because me and some friends like making movies, so I think I've found a new addiction.

Anyone else? And wow, some of the things in this are absolutely crazy. Anyone heard of this before?

Edit: [youtube]NIf1vagfKVo&feature=fvw[/youtube]

And ignore the song in this, it sucks  This video's even crazier, but I think there's a few repeat tricks.


----------



## Edward (Feb 25, 2010)

Yep. Though me and my friends pretty much suck, we still practice. Its fun, but I think I might be killing my knees.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 25, 2010)

HARDCORE PARKOUR!


----------



## Chapuunka (Feb 25, 2010)

They're like urban ninjas, minus the stealth.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 25, 2010)

PARKOUR


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Feb 25, 2010)

I thought this kinnda sport is called yamakazi

Nice share


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 25, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> _The Office's version of Parkour Video_
> 
> PARKOUR



Wow, for once, I've liked your post.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 25, 2010)

Parkour is very easy to be misunderstood.
http://www.americanparkour.com/content/view/221/417/
Parkour is the physical discipline of training to overcome any obstacle within one's path by adapting one's movements to the environment. 

Personally, I was quite repulsed when I first saw it. Then I read about its philosophy and grown to like it. I will never dare to try any of the crazy stunts, but I do practice the most basic and practical movements quite often.

Since you are just beginning, just run a lot and do heavy deadlifts, cleans, squats, and pullups. You can also learn the most basic vaults and rolls. You don't have any business doing flips until you can squat at least 2x bodyweight or clean 1x bodyweight. Also, for your first year, do not jump off anything above 1m high... or your joints will suffer. Do not jump at all if you cannot roll on concrete without any discomfort. Safe progression may seem slow, but it's worth it in the long run.


----------



## Edmund (Feb 25, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > _The Office's version of Parkour Video_
> ...



HARDCORE PARKOUR.
The Office is so great. I was actually about to post that video under my original post.


----------



## Dene (Feb 25, 2010)

fanwuq said:


> You don't have any business doing flips until you can squat at least 2x bodyweight or clean 1x bodyweight.



I think you're greatly mislead about the value of leg strength, and how useful squats are in achieving it. Do you realise how hard it is to squat twice your bodyweight? Do you realise that skinny people that couldn't even squat 1x their bodyweight can flip?


----------



## LewisJ (Feb 25, 2010)

Dene said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have any business doing flips until you can squat at least 2x bodyweight or clean 1x bodyweight.
> ...


(QFE)

Sounds like the silly guideline of "don't do any plyo until you can squat 1.5x bodyweight"


----------



## guitardude7241 (Feb 25, 2010)

how'd this transform into working out? also, squatting two times your bodyweight is very, very easy.


----------



## Dene (Feb 25, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> how'd this transform into working out? also, squatting two times your bodyweight is very, very easy.



LMAO you have to be kidding me right? Some of the top bodybuilders in the world barely do twice their bodyweight.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 25, 2010)

Dene said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have any business doing flips until you can squat at least 2x bodyweight or clean 1x bodyweight.
> ...



Of course it is possible and very common for people with weak legs to flip, but I would not recommend it if you have long term goals beyond the basic flips and if you value the safety of your joints while flipping.
Also, do you realize that skinny people weigh less than fat people? I don't think it's any easier for fat people to squat 2x bodyweight (assuming all other factors are comparable). Squating 2x bodyweight is difficult, but I'll get there someday, even if it takes a few years.

Squats are for gaining strength. Plyometrics is for developing the strength you already have for explosive use. It's useless to be able to use a high percentage of your strength for explosive power when you have no strength to begin with.

Guitardude: Is it easy? Video or it didn't happen.

Edit: Dene: Bodybuilders are strong, but keep in mind that they train for size, so that does hurt their ratios.


----------



## Dene (Feb 25, 2010)

Sure skinny people weigh less, but they would have much less muscle than big people, who need bigger muscles just to function.

You're right about it taking years to squat twice your bodyweight though. I have very strong legs, but I wouldn't try squating even 1.5x my bodyweight.

Also, bodybuilders don't necessarily train for size, but also for definition and aesthetics.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 25, 2010)

fanwuq said:


> Since you are just beginning, just run a lot and do heavy deadlifts, cleans, squats, and pullups. You can also learn the most basic vaults and rolls. You don't have any business doing flips until you can squat at least 2x bodyweight or clean 1x bodyweight. Also, for your first year, do not jump off anything above 1m high... or your joints will suffer. Do not jump at all if you cannot roll on concrete without any discomfort. Safe progression may seem slow, but it's worth it in the long run.



I thought the main thing about parkour, was getting from point a to point b, in the most creative way possible, like the office's description. And about the flips, I definitely won't be trying backflips for a while, but on my trampoline, I can easily front flip, and recently I've been doing so frontflips at the beach, and almost landing them on my feet. And that 1 metre thing, my legs are fairly strong, because I do 4 sports, and I'm always out skating, or biking, or scootering. I'm safe jumping for than 1m, but I do need to learn to roll  Thanks for your advice, but it's not going to stop me. Also, I seem to have good bones, as I've never broken one.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 25, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I thought the main thing about parkour, was getting from point a to point b, in the most *efficient* way possible,



Parkour is more about efficiency, not creativity/looking good. Thats more free running.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 25, 2010)

Parkour is so fun, the good thing about it is that you can do it anywhere. Urban, trees... and probably my favourite, cliffs!!!
For parkour you need to learn how to PK roll, very important. Just don't get to excited, remember that you need to condition your body to it and master the technique before attempting big drops.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Feb 25, 2010)

I've heard of parkour as the technique used by French army to cover rough terrains quickly, but I did not know that this is also called parkour. I thought this is call yamakazi or something.


----------



## attomo (Feb 25, 2010)

ive been doing parkour for around 2 and a tad years now.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 25, 2010)

I've been interested in Parkour for a while, but if I'm really going to do it I'll pick up Freerunning (parkour + stunts).

I just love stunting.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 25, 2010)

So anyone here injured themselves doing it?


----------



## Toad (Feb 25, 2010)

One of my best mates is a sponsored free runner.

Check out his video here and subscribe 





I'm gonna be his new cameraman for his next video


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 26, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> So anyone here injured themselves doing it?



I haven't really started yet, because I've been at home most of the week due to back problems, so something tells me not to start just yet..

Edit: Holy crap, he's good. I'm subbing.


----------



## adimare (Feb 28, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> how'd this transform into working out? also, squatting two times your bodyweight is very, very easy.



Are you talking 1 rep max? My PB at the moment is 360lbs at 195lbs (1.84 bodyweight), 3x5 reps, and it hasn't felt easy at all. If you lift over twice your bodyweight, I'm sure you know it took some time and effort to get there.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Feb 28, 2010)

guitardude7241 said:


> how'd this transform into working out? also, squatting two times your bodyweight is very, very easy.



I squat 2 hours a day at least (baseball catcher) and I can't squat 2x my bodyweight. I can leg press 2.5x my bodyweight (450 lbs x 8 reps) but that is much easier. It is not very easy but it is very doable with some practice. And why do you need to squat 2x bodyweight? Just run sprints and jump off of short things. Practice your basic tricks and then go for height.


----------

